# fiat mop sinks



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

If you cut your ruff drain flush with the floor is that the right height to make the drain connection?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know , I leave mine up a little and use a internal cutter.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I don't know , I leave mine up a little and use a internal cutter.


for cast iron? I was going to go up a 1/2" and hope its right? I could go long and cut with grinder. ill tell you 1 thing when I find the exact measure im writing it down.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

fightnews said:


> for cast iron? I was going to go up a 1/2" and hope its right? I could go long and cut with grinder. ill tell you 1 thing when I find the exact measure im writing it down.


Are you going to block it out? would it be so deep you couldn't pull it out? I know it would be nice to know but...


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Are you going to block it out? would it be so deep you couldn't pull it out? I know it would be nice to know but...


yeah i was thinking that too.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

fightnews said:


> yeah i was thinking that too.


Then when you set it you could add it to your note book.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Then when you set it you could add it to your note book.


 definitely, I will post the right height too that way there its on file online forever.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

fightnews said:


> definitely, I will post the right height too that way there its on file online forever.


Good idea, we could just search fiat or anything anyone else shared and get info.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

If it's the molded stone type, 1/2" AFF is what they call for.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Va. Plumber said:


> If it's the molded stone type, 1/2" AFF is what they call for.


nice thank you is that on the cut sheet?


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

fightnews said:


> nice thank you is that on the cut sheet?


Yes, I just looked it up at on Fiat's web site.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Va. Plumber said:


> Yes, I just looked it up at on Fiat's web site.


No way, that would be too easy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Va. Plumber said:


> If it's the molded stone type, 1/2" AFF is what they call for.


Sorry.. don't work much with mop sink..what's AFF??


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Sorry.. don't work much with mop sink..what's AFF??


Above finished floor.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Above finished floor.


 Thanks...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Popped into my mind why I havnt see AFF before as I'm used to seeing FG ( finished grade or final grade )


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Popped into my mind why I havnt see AFF before as I'm used to seeing FG ( finished grade or final grade )


I have seen both, but AFF is certainly more prominent on prints in my NOTW...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If you work alone, skates help a lot with the three footers.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always leave four inches above what they say finish floor is going to be and trim it off later, so that when the finish floor is actually an inch taller than it is supposed to be your covered. I actually do have an internal cutter for cast iron.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I always leave four inches above what they say finish floor is going to be and trim it off later, so that when the finish floor is actually an inch taller than it is supposed to be your covered. I actually do have an internal cutter for cast iron.


Yeah my father has 1. grinder is good 2 but I know ff is right because I had a trench saw cut.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Block out and leave No-hub coupling 6 inches below. Saw cut jobs I cut so I can install it on rough-in.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Block out with styrofoam box when you get ready to set it mark the pipe as needed cut it pour concrete back set the mop sink .


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Block out with styrofoam box when you get ready to set it mark the pipe as needed cut it pour concrete back set the mop sink .


No 1/2 inch above finished floor is perfect and much more efficient. Plus I use 6" smoke pipe to block out. Actual blocks are old school.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

fightnews said:


> No 1/2 inch above finished floor is perfect and much more efficient. Plus I use 6" smoke pipe to block out. Actual blocks are old school.


Yea I must be old school I will take that as a compliment.


----------

